# [Best Movie of 2008] The Incredible Hulk vs Hancock



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

Green angry guy without purple pants this time vs. Drunk superhero 

Vote for your favorite movie in the above poll. 



Voting ends on Wednesday.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

too    easy


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh hell, two dissapointing movies.

Hulk Review: 10,000 B.C

Hancock Review: 10,000 B.C

Ugh, I don't know. Im going to BARELY say Hancock because Hulk just borrowed the same development from Hulk 2003 which annoyed me.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2008)

I didn't like Hancock because of the second part of the movie. Incredible Hulk was far more enjoyable.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

as a comic book fan I just fucking loved Incredible Hulk, not as much as Iron Man but it was the perfect movie for fans


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't like Hancock because of the second part of the movie. Incredible Hulk was far more enjoyable.



Agree with the first part. I'd say Hulk is more evened out than Hancock, but I actually liked the first half of "Hancock" a fair amount. 

My main issue with Hulk is movies shouldn't be remade FIVE YEARS AFTER the last one came out. Should've waited till the special effects got better.

Either way, Hulk will easily win against Hancock anyway......


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2008)

Hulk was actually really good.  Interesting plot, good villain, good dialog.  I actually liked Hancock a lot too, the twist actually surprised me which is rare in movies.  I just didn't like it as much as Hulk.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

it was remade because they wanted to use him for Avengers and it would be easier to remake than to deal with Universal


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Hulk was actually really good.  Interesting plot, good villain, good dialog.  I actually liked Hancock a lot too, the twist actually surprised me which is rare in movies.  I just didn't like it as much as Hulk.



Okay, you challenged me!

Interesting Plot: It's the same thing that every superhero movie does. In fact, I'd argue its just a combination of Hulk2003 and Spiderman 3.....

Good Villain: Tim Roth is cool, but there was no reason to hate(or like) him until the very end. 

Good dialogue: "Hulk Smash!".....um, yeah, great dialogue.

Im surprised the "twist" got you, as there would be no other reason to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



cast a big actress in a pointless role.....oh yeah, it shows her fighting him in the trailer....


----------



## Gooba (Dec 29, 2008)

> nteresting Plot: It's the same thing that every superhero movie does. In fact, I'd argue its just a combination of Hulk2003 and Spiderman 3.....
> 
> Good Villain: Tim Roth is cool, but there was no reason to hate(or like) him until the very end.


Sort of, I mean having him on the run and fight the military is the same but it was done differently, and you have to have that from a Hulk movie.  I'm not sure where Spider-Man 3 came into it tho.  Seeing Tim's character evolve was pretty cool, and something new for a bad guy.  You hate him because he is going after the main guy, that is usually enough reason.  


> Good dialogue: "Hulk Smash!".....um, yeah, great dialogue.


As a comic fan that was awesome.  There was a lot of good dialog and a few chuckles with Ed Norton.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 29, 2008)

hey Gooba don't forget he did a motherfucking THUNDERCLAP


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Sort of, I mean having him on the run and fight the military is the same but it was done differently, and you have to have that from a Hulk movie.  I'm not sure where Spider-Man 3 came into it tho.  Seeing Tim's character evolve was pretty cool, and something new for a bad guy.  You hate him because he is going after the main guy, that is usually enough reason.
> As a comic fan that was awesome.  There was a lot of good dialog and a few chuckles with Ed Norton.



1) Done differently? How? The spiderman 3 bit was mainly to do with the bad guy getting some of what the hulk had to become powered up(Venom). The thing is, he didn't really evolve. He just suddenly became crazy at the end. And I didn't hate him either. He felt like a plot point, not a real person.

This is in contrast to the villain of Spiderman(1), who evolved and managed to be both sympathetic and detestable. 

2) Most of the dialogue felt like rehashes of the 2003 film(the bit where Liv Tyler wants to have sex is kind of funny). I hated that Hulk Smash film. Comic Books and movies don't tend to go together well, especially with dialogue like that(or did you like the Fantastic Four movies too?)

3) Anyway, the movie was painfully flawed. The general was stupid using tanks and shit to get the Hulk(because that obviously worked before), which would obviously attract attention. He should've just sent one guy to use a tranq on him or something. The relationships were laughable(Liv Tyler apparently gets over Banner to get with someone else, just for her to randomly dumb the guy(without even showing her do so) and run off with Banner. Not very sympathetic).

The development lost its edge as well. In 2003 Hulk, Banner had more of a conflicted character. He liked becoming Hulk, but knew it was too dangerous. Here, it just gets "fuzzy". It's sort of like Twilight having the sun make vampire sparkly instead of.....making them burn.

Hell, Norton doesn't even try(he just acts like himself, and if you've seen "American History X", you know he can do better) and Liv Tyler was too sappy for this kind of movie. 

I won't even get started on that annoying scientist dude(who will probably be the villain for the next movie, even though I have the nasty feeling they will just remake it again and Norton probably won't do another one). 

Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the movie as popcorn fluff. I just don't think it deserves "best of" in terms of anything.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 29, 2008)

Villains that are "the hero but bad" are as common in comic books as tights. It's nothing to complain about.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 29, 2008)

Both great movies but I'm going with Hulk


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Villains that are "the hero but bad" are as common in comic books as tights. It's nothing to complain about.



Except that wasn't the case here.......Roths characters only development was "I wish I was younger". Not very interesting.

Even though the villain in Hulk03 didn't get much of a final fight scene, Nolte's character at least kept you guessing. He was just as conflicted as Bana was, but took the wrong path. 


Roth's type of villain was simply a henchman that somehow got misplaced with the main villain.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2008)

Both movies were lousy.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2008)

Liked hancock, loved hulk. So hulk wins


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 29, 2008)

two meh films

I will throw a coin and see what happens (tdk needed reference)


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 29, 2008)

Crap I voted for Hancock, I want to change it to hulk just because you-know-who showed up at the end of the movie.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 29, 2008)

They where both pretty poor but i thought Hancock edged it out.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 29, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Good dialogue: "Hulk Smash!".....um, yeah, great dialogue.



That is literally what the Hulk says. Would you want a somewhat mindless creature quoting Shakespere while he professes his love for In and out Burger? No that would ruin the character.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm having a hard time choosing just because both were just ok IMO. Hancock had some originality going. I never saw "The Hulk" so I didn't have any prejudices against the new movie going into the theater. As most people know Hancock just kinda broke down in the second half and "The Incredible Hulk" wasn't too bad, but it wasn't great either. I think I'll have to give the nod to TIH just because it was more consistent in quality.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> That is literally what the Hulk says. Would you want a somewhat mindless creature quoting Shakespere while he professes his love for In and out Burger? No that would ruin the character.



I don't want him to speak at all. In comics, its fine. In cartoons, its fine. In cinema, it's laughable.

Naming moves is stupid in movies......Im not even sure if I want to hear the words "Kamehameha" while Goku uses that move in the new movie.

You guys need to learn that if you think thats acceptable for a Hulk movie, you can't bitch at the other shitty comic book movies like Ghost Rider or Fantastic Four for crappy dialogue either.


----------



## ZigZag (Dec 29, 2008)

Never took the time to see the remake of the Hulk so I voted Hancock.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Dec 29, 2008)

I vote for Hancock.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 30, 2008)

MVG to Hancock. The Incredible Hulk was a good movie, but Hancock is better imo.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't want him to speak at all.



Oh, okay. That's neat. 



> In comics, its fine. In cartoons, its fine. In cinema, it's laughable.



Because...why? If he talks like a retarded fish in the comics, the source material, why shouldn't he talk like a retarded fish in the movie that is based off the comics? 



> Naming moves is stupid in movies......Im not even sure if I want to hear the words "Kamehameha" while Goku uses that move in the new movie.



How is it any less stupid in the Manga or the cartoon? It's not like it's supposed to be taken any more seriously because it's OMG A MOVIE.


----------



## Legend (Dec 30, 2008)

I loved them both but i gotta go with the marvel classic.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 30, 2008)

> You guys need to learn that if you think thats acceptable for a Hulk movie, you can't bitch at the other shitty comic book movies like Ghost Rider or Fantastic Four for crappy dialogue either.


Not at all.  It was good dialog for the character, those two movies had shitty dialog for theirs.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hancock was a poor job on Smith's part.

Hulk for me.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't want him to speak at all. In comics, its fine. In cartoons, its fine. In cinema, it's laughable.


That's part of his character, The Hulk is a childish creature with the temper of a sailor.



> Naming moves is stupid in movies......Im not even sure if I want to hear the words "Kamehameha" while Goku uses that move in the new movie.
> 
> You guys need to learn that if you think thats acceptable for a Hulk movie, you can't bitch at the other shitty comic book movies like Ghost Rider or Fantastic Four for crappy dialogue either.


So saying one of the most iconic phrases of all time is bad dialog? If childish naming is wrong then you need to stop watching comic book movies period. Trains of thought like that lead to 90's era junk like  Super hero comics are about colorful characters fighting fantastic battles and half of them spit out catchphrases at the start of the fight. Even the Joker in TDK had catchphrases. If you want a super hero movie without super hero cliches you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 30, 2008)

I loved The Incredible Hulk.  Hancock wasn't too bad.  Had the potential to be awesome, but the explanation of what Hancock really was and the 2nd half of the movie somewhat ruined it.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 30, 2008)

Hulk wins cuz Smith's into Scientology  

Both weren't that great imo. Although Hulk was more enjoyable than Hancock since Norton did a _better_ job as Bruce Banner while the 2nd part of Hancock was sorta messy.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2008)

Hulk was pretty average and Hancock wasn't much better, but I kind of liked Edward Norton's acting so Hulk but really both movies aren't close to being good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2008)

Gooba: That's subjective, meaning you're ignoring the criticism because you like the movie.


mystictrunks said:


> That's part of his character, The Hulk is a childish creature with the temper of a sailor.
> 
> 
> So saying one of the most iconic phrases of all time is bad dialog? If childish naming is wrong then you need to stop watching comic book movies period. Trains of thought like that lead to 90's era junk like  Super hero comics are about colorful characters fighting fantastic battles and half of them spit out catchphrases at the start of the fight. Even the Joker in TDK had catchphrases. If you want a super hero movie without super hero cliches you're going to be disappointed.



If Hulk had spoken before, I might not care. The fact is, that was his first time speaking so we(as in people only familiar with the movies) were never under the impression he would speak like a childish retard. So all we can judge is how "lol" inducing the line was. 

Also, it's not about catchprases. There can be plenty of good ones. The Jokers only lame line was the "Heres my card" bit.....and that wasn't so much that the line was bad as much as it was too easy of a pun.



blackshikamaru said:


> Oh, okay. That's neat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he spoke from the beginning of the movie, then it would quickly establish he talks that way. Instead, they wait till the end to throw that crappy one-liner at us. 

lol, speaking of taking this seriously, you guys seem to be quite offended. In manga/cartoons, people can act over-the-top and stupid. I mean, I thought that was common sense.

If you want to see a true adaptation of anime-to-film, watch the 80's live action dragonball movie. They act like their anime counterparts would, which is part of the reason the film is so (laughably) bad.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 30, 2008)

> Gooba: That's subjective, meaning you're ignoring the criticism because you like the movie.


It isn't really subjective to say liking the Hulk's dialog isn't the same as liking FF's and Ghost Rider's.  That is like saying if I like apples I must like oranges (I do and I don't respectively).

Plus, I wasn't ignoring your criticism, I was saying it was wrong.  There is a difference.  You said the dialog was bad, I think it is good because it kept the story going, provided laughs and insight into the characters, and didn't come off corny.  "Hulk smash" wasn't bad because it makes perfect sense for the character.  Of course he isn't going to speak eloquently, and probably not often either seeing as he is very dumb and animalistic in that state.  That is why most of the time he just growls, but once he had something to say he did, and his intellectual capacity only could string together two easy words.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> If Hulk had spoken before, I might not care. The fact is, that was his first time speaking so we(as in people only familiar with the movies) were never under the impression he would speak like a childish retard. So all we can judge is how "lol" inducing the line was.


It's a bit of fanservice, Iron Man had it, Batman had it, all the Spider-Mans had it, and X-men had it. You're also saying people wouldn't know the Hulk says "Hulk Smash" when every bit of Hulk merchandise has that printed on it. It's iconic.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

I loved the movie, but I have to agree with Martial. "Hulk Smash" was incredibly cheesy, they should've got rid of that just like the purple pants (even though it did have a funny cameo).

But I really don't care. I'm a fan of The Incredible Hulk either way.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

So people want a Hulk film with none of The Hulk's character traits or looks.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

Removing his purple pants and "Hulk Smash" is no where near raping his character traits or looks.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 30, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> So people want a Hulk film with none of The Hulk's character traits or looks.



Then again, if things are that common then it may be considered cheesy i.e. Peter Parker being made to say "my spider sense is tingling" in the Spider-man movies. Wasn't the only time that was said was in the third movie?


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Removing his purple pants and "Hulk Smash" is no where near raping his character traits or looks.



His purple pants are his look. It would be like Superman with no cape or Batman with no bat motif.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

Nah, being huge and green is look enough. Batman's tights were changed to armor. And Superman is likely to get a change as well. It's all about what works nowadays, purple pants don't work.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> Nah, being huge and green is look enough. Batman's tights were changed to armor. And Superman is likely to get a change as well. It's all about what works nowadays, purple pants don't work.



Batman's tights have been armor for ages, the biggest change Superman got was a slightly different "S" in Returns


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

REAL armor. Not that armor under the bat symbol. And I didn't say Superman got a change, but he probably will in that upcoming remake.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> REAL armor. Not that armor under the bat symbol.


Liek I said, it's been armor for ages. Real armor.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

In that logic, Hulk still has his pants. They just aren't purple.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

Chee said:


> In that logic, Hulk still has his pants. They just aren't purple.




And how is this.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

Use your brain       .


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

I am, it's just that you made no sense.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

Batman has armor. The old one has tight armor. The new one has army suited armor.

Hulk has pants. The old one has purple pants. The new one has regular pants.

I'm done talking about pants.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 30, 2008)

Except Batman's had army suited armor for ages.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2008)

I swear mystic. You're like a sack of bricks.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 30, 2008)

Even though these movies aren't quality enough to become movie of the year, I have to say The Incredible Hulk. At least that film had an ending that was somewhat credible. Hancock just slapped me in the face with that rediculous plot twist at the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2008)

Okay, on "Hulk Smash", let me ask you this:

If Wolverine wore yellow tights in those X-men movies, do you really think people would like it? That's because X-men(along with Spiderman and Iron Man) decided to play it all in a realistic world.

The Hulk movies did too. That's why I hate the "Hulk Smash" line, it feels too cheesy and too much like something that came out of a comic book. if Wolverine wore his usual suit, that would be fanservice, but it would also feel out of place. 

If Hulk08 decided to go down the more campy route, I probably wouldn't bitch. But it didn't. 

If Hulk spoke at all before, I'd probably forgive it. But he didn't. His first line was that, which SO does not go well with the sappy drama/action movie its trying to be.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 30, 2008)

I loved the Incredible Hulk and I can only dream about what would have been if this had been the debut of the Hulk on film instead of Ang Lee's version. Hancock had potential but I found it underwhelming and the backstory felt unoriginal to me. The Incredible Hulk is the superior of the two by far imo.


----------



## Zeroo (Dec 30, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> If Hulk spoke at all before, I'd probably forgive it. But he didn't. His first line was that, which SO does not go well with the sappy drama/action movie its trying to be.



Actually his first line was ''Leave me alone'' ..which he said to those army dudes in that factory in Brazil....

I for one loved that 'Hulk Smash' scene...it was the icing on the cake for me...
"Any last words?"
"HULK....SMASH!"


----------



## blackshikamaru (Dec 31, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, speaking of taking this seriously, you guys seem to be quite offended. In manga/cartoons, people can act over-the-top and stupid. I mean, I thought that was common sense.



I'm not offended, I don't think I've posted anything in this thread that suggests that. Now if I were to insult you, I could understand why you would think that but to my knowledge I didn't.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 31, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Okay, on "Hulk Smash", let me ask you this:
> 
> If Wolverine wore yellow tights in those X-men movies, do you really think people would like it? That's because X-men(along with Spiderman and Iron Man) decided to play it all in a realistic world.
> 
> ...


"Hulk smash" is more like if Wolverine said "Bub" in the movies, which I'm pretty sure he did at least once.


----------



## competitionbros (Dec 31, 2008)

Chee said:


> I didn't like Hancock because of the second part of the movie. Incredible Hulk was far more enjoyable.




Sums up my vote.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2008)

Except "bub" doesn't sound stupid. 

Don't remember him speaking in Brazil but I'll take you're guys word for it. Still, "leave me alone" doesn't sound very retarded.


----------



## Chee (Dec 31, 2008)

Scar_x said:


> Actually his first line was ''Leave me alone'' ..which he said to those army dudes in that factory in Brazil....


I don't remember that, I'll probably rewatch it again. Haven't seen it since I bought the movie.


----------

